# SSB4 3DS LEAK! FOUR NEW CHARACTERS!



## Murray (Jun 9, 2014)

There's this leak for the new ssb4 game coming on 3ds is it real or fake, you decide!


----------



## Solar (Jun 9, 2014)

zomg much real


----------



## Rodeo (Jun 9, 2014)

Honestly, that's still even more convincing than other leaks that have been floating around. Oh, also, dare I say it?
...it's not ogre until he says it's ogre...


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2014)

Now I want happy meal to be in the game


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 9, 2014)

Is that suppose to be a happy meal guy?


----------



## Mario. (Jun 10, 2014)

Lol happy meal


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 10, 2014)

Its real omg


----------



## Flutterfairy (Jun 10, 2014)

It's true- I know a guy. Trust me.


----------



## Dr J (Jun 10, 2014)

Shadow is the only one with a remote chance of being in


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2014)

Flutterfairy said:


> It's true- I know a guy. Trust me.



My uncle works for Nintendo and knows Reggie!!! THIS IS REALLL


----------



## Kildor (Jun 10, 2014)

Guys come on. It's too obvious. We all knew Happy Meal was gonna be in SSB4 at some point. It's real guys zomg  


His final smash is McChicken nuggets throw. He throws so much that everyone dies because of the calorie count.


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 10, 2014)

Jake. said:


> My uncle works for Nintendo and knows Reggie!!! THIS IS REALLL



My uncle IS Reggie.

That's how I know this leak is 100% genuine.


----------



## Puffy (Jun 10, 2014)

I know a guy who knows a guy who knows a guy who knows a guy who know a guy who knows a guy who knowa guy who knows a guy who knows a guy who knows a guy who know a guy who knows a guy who knows a guy a guy who knows a guy who knows a guy who knows a guy who know a guy who knows a guy who knows a guy a guy who knows a guy who knows a guy who knows a guy who know a guy who knows a guy who knows a guy a guy who knows a guy who knows a guy who knows a guy who know a guy who knows a guy who knows a guy  who knows this guy's cousin who knows Reggie Fils Aime and this is 100% true!!!


----------



## nammie (Jun 10, 2014)

wow dis is so obviously real!!!!!
I want to play as happy meal lol


----------



## RhinoK (Jun 10, 2014)

Wtf Shrek's just gonna be a Wario clone cuz theyre fat and fart


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 10, 2014)

There's a Shrek mod for Wario in SSBB :U It's like going to happen and I can finally tear my opponents to pieces with my Ogre sized hands.


----------



## Justin (Jun 10, 2014)

Looks real to me.


----------



## Lauren (Jun 10, 2014)

SHREK! HAPPY MEAL! SHADOW! GOKUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU! 
I NEED
SO
MUCH
OMG


----------



## effluo (Jun 10, 2014)

My life long dream of playing as a happy meal is finally coming true..

Defo real..


----------



## RhinoK (Jun 10, 2014)

I can imagine Happy Meal running round OHKOing people to 'Get Lucky'


----------



## Silversea (Jun 10, 2014)

If we take the Hoenn speculation and cut off some letters, add some maths and subtract to the power ofg asjgs sdkfana d .... and stuff then its clear that this was true all along.


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 10, 2014)

pls no shrek


----------



## Silversea (Jun 13, 2014)

GUYSSSSSS ITS REAL. SO REALLLLL

LOOK ITS REAL








For realsssssssss


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 14, 2014)

Silversea said:


> GUYSSSSSS ITS REAL. SO REALLLLL
> 
> LOOK ITS REAL
> 
> ...



Oh god! Shrek yes!


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jun 15, 2014)

I'd be mad if it was real.Sorry,just don't like any of those character ideas at all.....I mean come on,a happy meal?The others are a little better,but that happy meal though.....:/


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 15, 2014)

It's a joke, lighten up broski.



Silversea said:


> GUYSSSSSS ITS REAL. SO REALLLLL
> 
> LOOK ITS REAL
> 
> ...


Goddammit, they revealed Donkey's alt costume too? they really want to please the brogre community with onion speeds!


----------



## unravel (Jun 15, 2014)

If its real I'm going to expect somethings weird in  Smash bros.


----------



## Murray (Jun 15, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> If its real I'm going to expect somethings weird in  Smash bros.



they had to outsource characters cos wii u so broke rip


----------



## Bowie (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Nerd House (Jun 15, 2014)

*Please provide the source for where you got the image. Thanks.*


----------



## Murray (Jun 15, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> *Please provide the source for where you got the image. Thanks.*



My uncles nephew's sister in law's boyfriend's uncle knows someone from nintendo so i asked and got a free tour in the nintendo place where they make games and we saw the person making ssb4 for 3ds and whilst he wasnt looking i took a pic of the 3ds screen


----------



## Locket (Jun 16, 2014)

1.I don't trust leaks 
2.I hate McDonalds


----------



## Chromie (Jun 16, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> 1.I don't trust leaks
> 2.I hate McDonalds



3. She's a girl.


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 16, 2014)

Murray said:


> My uncles nephew's sister in law's boyfriend's uncle knows someone from nintendo so i asked and got a free tour in the nintendo place where they make games and we saw the person making ssb4 for 3ds and whilst he wasnt looking i took a pic of the 3ds screen



Ok cool, confirmed fake then.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 16, 2014)

Shadow confirmd.


----------



## Zappo09 (Jun 17, 2014)

I gotta say it's fake cause Goku is in cartoon not in 3D.


----------



## Stacyfaith (Jun 18, 2014)

C'mon, why did so many people vote "fake"? That's no fun. 

I almost wish this was legit though. Kicking butt as the Happy Meal would make my life. ;-; Throwing a mass amount of chicken nuggets to injure others...he'd be a top tier character, fo' sure. And Shrek? What beauty...I need not say anymore.

(Btw, Shadow was confirmed only as an assist trophy. They always give him such an angry look on his face.
 ?\_(ツ)_/? Haha.)


----------

